# Dernière version Ipod



## Nicok (30 Mars 2003)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à mettre à jour mon Ipod en version 1.2.6. Je suis en version 1.2.1. J'ai téléchargé la mise à jour chez Apple, je l'ai transféré vers le Mac, j'ai trouvé la mise à jour dans "utilities" (je suis en 10.1.5). Jusque là, tout se passe bien, mais lorsque je demande la mise à jour, l'ipod, monté sur le bureau quitte, et un message me dit : " un seul Ipod a été détecté. Il doit être monté sur le bureau pour que cette opération fonctionne". Sur l'Ipod, est inscrit "Ok pour la déconnexion". 
Alors, qu'est-ce que j'ai oublié, qu'est-ce que je dois faire ? 

Merci à tous pour les réponses


----------



## deadlocker (31 Mars 2003)

Sous iTunes, vérifie que les prefs de l'ipod  sont règler afin que l'ipod se monte sur le bureau... On sait jamais


----------



## Nicok (31 Mars 2003)

HEEEEEELLLLLLPPPPPPP

Ben non, pas de chance, cela ne change strictement rien. L'Ipod se monte tout à fait correctement (d'ailleurs, j'en ai profité pour faire le ménage car je l'utilise pas mal comme dique dur). Mais rien à faire... l'Ipod disparait toujours dès que je clique sur le bouton "mettre à jour". C'es super énervant !


----------



## Nicok (1 Avril 2003)

Bon et bien pour ceux à qui cela arriverait, deux solutions. Celle que j'ai adopté, définitive, qui consiste à sauvegarder ce que l'on peut et à faire une restauration complète (chiant quand on a plus de 1200 titres sur la machine). Sur le site de Ipodfanatic, il mettent en garde de ne pas avoir un système sur l'ipod (ce qui peut causer cette sorte de désagrément).
Donc, bon courage à ceux à qui cela pourrait arriver !


----------



## Benj (2 Avril 2003)

Mais qu'est-ce qu'elle a de plus cette version 1.2.6, elle vaut vraiment le coup?
Moi aussi ça me gonflerait carrément de devoir virer tout ce que j'ai dessus, d'autant que j'en ai dégagé pas mal de mon imac depuis...
Il vaut mieux pas déjà avoir un système installé?!? Ils sont bons à ipodfanatic, et comment il est sensé marcher l'ipod, à la manivelle?


----------



## archeos (20 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nicok:</font><hr /> * Bon et bien pour ceux à qui cela arriverait, deux solutions. Celle que j'ai adopté, ...
il mettent en garde de ne pas avoir un système sur l'ipod (ce qui peut causer cette sorte de désagrément).
* 

[/QUOTE]

Et la deuxième solution, c'est juste de ne pass avoir de système sur l'iPod ?


----------

